# Topics > Related topics > Automatons, automata >  Acrobat Clowns, automata, Roullet and Decamps

## Airicist

Authors:

Roullet and Decamps

----------


## Airicist

Acrobat Clowns 

Published on Jul 24, 2012




> This is a rare antique automaton of two clowns performing a handstand while accompanied by a delightful two-tune music box. This was made by the famous French maker Roullet and Decamps between 1880 and 1900, and is extremely imposing at 4 feet high. Note the amazing chemistry and lifelike eye contact between the two clowns. All of the motion is controlled by wires and levers passing through the palms of a single hand each. The costumes appear to be all original and are in superb condition.

----------


## Airicist

Antique clown acrobat-on-ladder musical automaton, by Roullet & Decamps 

Published on Jan 11, 2015




> This video is about Antique clown acrobat-on-ladder musical automaton, by Roullet & Decamps

----------

